# horse parts



## madmunk (Aug 4, 2008)

afgan kush

1 week to go

stripped of leaf

Edited by Smokinmom- be mindful of how you word things.  Re-read site rules for a refresher.


----------



## madmunk (Aug 6, 2008)

peripheral budz are quite chunky man!! 

sorry bout the language


----------

